# Massoth



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, with what I read about LGB and such I have a question. I am leaning toward Massoth for a new controller but am worried about their future. My luck being that if I by it I'll lose customer support, etc... What does eveyone think about the security of buying Massoth as a new system?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Bill! 

I think Massoth is solid and they continue to come out with new products. You don't have to go to Europe to get support. Klaus is a fine fellow and you can call him anytime in Cumming GA: (770) 886-6670.


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I just talked to James at Shourt Line and he gave me some good information. His phone was breaking up and come to find out, he was up hiking at Lake Tahoe. I wouldn't have expected him to take my call up there! It is expensive, but it sure looks like Massoth is the a good way to go. I really like the dispaly on the Navigator and the quality on everything else.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bill, 

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Massoth system! I have two wireless Navigator handsets and the 1200z Central Station, along with many of their switch and accessory decoders and I love all of them. Its very rugged, excellently designed equipement that is a joy to use once you get started with it. I love the display on the Navigator with its ability to show both a name and a picture for the loco you're using. The only down side is the cost as it is not cheap, but then often with this kind of stuff you get what you pay for. The US technical dept seemed very helpful and friendly when I called them with a problem which they were able to sort out. I had to send the Central Station back to massoth in Germany in the end, but they repaired the unit and promptly sent it back to me as good as new. 

All the best, 
Gavin


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Gavin, 

Besides cost, I'm not hearing anything discouraging me from Massoth. Ruggedness is a high priority. With a good chance of equipment being buried under snow for weeks, ran over by dogs, and being examined by my son or his highly destructive friends, I want something that lasts. Speaking of which, I just got home tonight and found a sidewalk light broken off at the base. I could point out who did it, but their parents are the type to tell their kids to not say anything than own up to the damage.

Regarding switches, would you recommend their equipment our use the EZ AIRE system? I was also looking at their XLS decoder for the sound feature. Is this a good route to go or would you use an alternate sound card?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have my Massoth 12 amp central station in my basement, along with the receiver!! My house has steel siding. Nothing is outside except a pair of wires feeding the rail. I just pick up my Navigator on the way out the door and can put 6 trains in motion with a touch of 2 buttons. One brings the Navigator to life the other starts everything rolling at the previous settings. I do not have any switches controlled yet, so I can't comment on their switch decoders. I like the feature that shows amperage on the system at any given time. My trip setting is at 7 amps and rarely get close to that point. This setting can be changed to 12 amps.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all, I am Mike(Treeman's) wife, and I also like the Massoth system. It is easy to run, I can pick it up and figure out which engine to run, slow, make go faster without Mike's help. It really is easy once you learn to use it. Works great when showing it to customer's- they are really impressed with all the features. Renee


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Like the others, I really like the Massoth gear (as does my wife and family). Regarding your question about the XLS decoders, I have several and really like them and their programmability. Now that they have the LS for single motors that is another great option as well. Whoops...almost missed your question about the EZ-aire operation. I'm not familiar with them, but if they are servo driven then the FL8 function decoder is a great way to go since it is capable of driving servos either by throttle position or end to end like you would want with the air switch valve.

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the EZ aire sytem, use thier 24v solenoids, you need a stall type decoder for them, I use DS-64's to run 4 solenoids inexpensively. 

Both models of their switch motors and my connections to the decoder are shown. 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/air-operated-switches-mainmenu-101

Regards, Greg


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think with the valuable input you folks are providing that the Massoth system is my choice. I few more pennies in the train jar and I should be able to get the purchase done this winter. If I can keep my projects moving along this winter, hopefully a DCC controlled engine rolls this spring.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill,

One thing I found very helpful when I was investigating which system to go with was to read as many of the online manuals as I could find.  Not only did it help me learn about DCC at the same time, but the limitations of the various systems eventually started to become clearer for me.  Then once you do choose a system, by the time it arrives you'll know it inside out and will be ready to roll.  Just a thought....  


Keith


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bill, 

The XLS is a great sound decoder, but I opted to use Phoenix P5 unit as we already had a large number of locos with the older Phoenix systems already installed. 

Keith is exactly right, the more you can read up on the system the better! All the paper work can be downloaded from the massoth website as acrobat files. 

As for the durability of the massoth stuff, it is very sturdy but just a small word of warning. Be careful with modules such as their switch decoders as these aren't suitable for direct exposure to the outside elements. Massoth recommend hiding them inside a building or similar model structure as this keeps any dampness and moisture from damaging the connectors on the units. I have mine mounted on small concrete blocks with a tracksideside shanty or shed placed ontop. This allows for easy access for any upgrading or maintenance, and also keeps the very changable scottish weather at bay! 

All the best, 
Gavin


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

The Massoth is great. Klaus and James provide 1st class support. I like that I can put a relatively high voltage on the track, the 12 amp central station and boosters provide plenty of power for all the sound and lights, the equipment is very well built, the accessory decoders work well with my LGB switch machines (although they are not cheap), the wireless range and response time is fantastic, I like the feedback and layout of the Navigator controllers, easy to control two locos with one navigator and decoders are very well built. I love the system! The price is high, but I would definately say it is worth it. It is far superior to my old MTS system and seems to be compatible with all the decoders I have tried. The one thing they don't seem to have is the PC programming. I bought a SPROG II. It is a PC programmer. It works with all the decoders I have used and allows me to test my programming imediately.

Mark


----------



## muns (Jul 24, 2008)

I thoroughly recomend Massoth equipment. The XLS decoder is excelent. I have XLS & XL decoders in some of my locos and use a 1200z with a wireless navigator, reverse loop module, switch decoders and feedback modules.


----------



## John Roppel (Jan 2, 2008)

I am lucky, members in our club have a number of DCC systems and when we go to shows one loop is dcc, so I have gotten to play with the differant system. 
I like the feel the massoth wireless navigator the best. if there is a club in you area see if you can play with some of the systems. what realy matters, is that you like the feel of and if it will do what you want. 
with all of that said I will go with the massoth navigator, and use the QSI decoders.


----------



## lgbben (Jan 3, 2008)

Navigator has a great wireles range and no antenna sticking out to get in the way
and lighted keypad for night running
Ben


----------

